# Saltar / pular (sentido reto / figurado)



## Gamen

Qual é a diferença entre "saltar" e "pular"?

Pode ser que que "saltar" refirira-se, aliás, ao fato físico de levantar o corpo fazendo força para cima com as pernas e que "pular" tenha um sentdio mais figurado?

Dou exemplos:

Pulou da cama quando o alarme tocou.
Por favor, pule as páginas 2 e 3 e siga adiante / em frente.

O ladrão saltou pela parede trasseira e entrou na casa para roubar tudo o que encontrou a seu passo.
Nesse esporte o atleta deve saltar com uma vara muito longa e fina chamada de "garrocha".


----------



## willy2008

Son sinónimos , solo que saltar también se usa con el sentido de saltear que usamos nosotro.


----------



## Carfer

willy2008 said:


> Son sinónimos , solo que saltar también se usa con el sentido de saltear que usamos nosotro.



Importa-se de me esclarecer melhor esse sentido, willy? Acepções registadas no DRAE (a castanho o que me parecem ser os equivalentes portugueses):.
*saltear**.*
(De _salto_).
*1.* tr. Sofreír un alimento a fuego vivo en manteca o aceite hirviendo. '*saltear*'
*2.* tr. Salir a los caminos y robar a los pasajeros. *'assaltar'*
*3.* tr. *acometer. **'assaltar'*
*4.* tr. Sorprender el ánimo con una impresión fuerte y viva. *'assaltar'*
*5.* tr. Sobrevenir de pronto. *saltar*
*6.* tr. Hacer algo discontinuamente sin seguir el orden natural *saltear*, o saltando y dejando sin hacer parte de ello. *saltar*
*7.* tr. Tomar algo anticipándose a otra persona.


----------



## willy2008

Carfer said:


> Importa-se de me esclarecer melhor esse sentido, willy? Acepções registadas no DRAE (a castanho o que me parecem ser os equivalentes portugueses):.
> *saltear**.*
> (De _salto_).
> *1.* tr. Sofreír un alimento a fuego vivo en manteca o aceite hirviendo. '*saltear*'
> *2.* tr. Salir a los caminos y robar a los pasajeros. *'assaltar'*
> *3.* tr. *acometer. **'assaltar'*
> *4.* tr. Sorprender el ánimo con una impresión fuerte y viva. *'assaltar'*
> *5.* tr. Sobrevenir de pronto. *saltar*
> *6.* tr. Hacer algo discontinuamente sin seguir el orden natural *saltear*, o saltando y dejando sin hacer parte de ello. *saltar*
> *7.* tr. Tomar algo anticipándose a otra persona.



Aquí usamos mucho la palabra* saltear* para decir que pasamos algo por encima , o pasar algo por alto para hacer otra cosa .
Pongo un ejemplo para que se entienda: Estoy leyendo un libro y pase de la página 8 a la 10, decimos que salteamos la página 9.
Tengo que ir al correo y luego pasar por el banco, llego al banco y me doy cuenta que no pasé por el correo, me saltéé de ir al correo.


----------



## Carfer

willy2008 said:


> Aquí usamos mucho la palabra* saltear* para decir que pasamos algo por encima , o pasar algo por alto para hacer otra cosa .
> Pongo un ejemplo para que se entienda: Estoy leyendo un libro y pase de la página 8 a la 10, decimos que salteamos la página 9.
> Tengo que ir al correo y luego pasar por el banco, llego al banco y me doy cuenta que no pasé por el correo, me saltéé de ir al correo.



Sim, no caso de _'salteamos la página 9' _nós dizemos_ 'saltamos a página 9'._ Já no caso da segunda, nem '_saltear_' nem _'saltar'._ Só me ocorre '_já passei o correio_'. Obrigado, willy.


----------



## Gamen

Minha dúvida é:
No caso de "saltar um página", não se usa também "pular" em português?

No caso de um "salto físico" em un esporte por exemplo, usa-se tanto "saltar" quanto "pular"?


----------



## Alentugano

Gamen said:


> Minha dúvida é:
> No caso de "saltar um página", não se usa também "pular" em português? *Usa-se mas, uma vez mais, há diferentes usos regionais/nacionais. Creio que em Portugal dizemos mais saltar uma página / saltar a introdução (de um site, por exemplo) enquanto que no Brasil tenho visto mais pular. Nos países africanos não sei como é...
> *
> No caso de um "salto físico" em un esporte por exemplo, usa-se tanto "saltar" quanto "pular"? *Em Portugal usa-se salto em comprimento / salto(s) para a água, etc... *


----------



## Gamen

Muito obrigado Alentugano.

Tanto faz falar:
 "Saltar de alegria por uma notícia" e "pular de alegria por uma notícia"'?
"Saltou da cama" e "Pulou da cama"?
"Saltou desde um primeiro andar e não se matou" e "Pulou desde um primeiro andar e não se matou"?
 "Saltar com uma garrocha em alguns esportes olímpicos" e "pular com uma garrocha"?


----------



## Gamen

Bom dia.
Gostaria de retomar este fio porque não recebi resposta da minha última pergunta que fiz há mais de um ano.
Muito obrigado.

Ainda não ficam claras para mim as diferenças entre "saltar" e "pular" no português brasileiro.
Agradeço muito a ajuda de vocês.


----------



## Gamen

Boa tarde.
Agradeço seus comentários.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Gamen said:


> Muito obrigado Alentugano.
> 
> Tanto faz falar:
> "Saltar de alegria por uma notícia" e "pular de alegria por uma notícia"'?
> "Saltou da cama" e "Pulou da cama"?
> "Saltou desde um primeiro andar e não se matou" e "Pulou *de *um primeiro andar e não se matou"?
> "Saltar com *vara *em alguns esportes olímpicos" e "pular com uma garrocha"?


----------



## Alentugano

Gamen said:


> Bom dia.
> Gostaria de retomar este fio porque não recebi resposta da minha última pergunta que fiz há mais de um ano.
> Muito obrigado.
> 
> Ainda não ficam claras para mim as diferenças entre "saltar" e "pular" no português brasileiro.
> Agradeço muito a ajuda de vocês.


Desculpe, Gamen, só agora vi o seu post!! :O
Eu diria que são intercambiáveis em todas as situações, embora em Portugal, atualmente, se use um pouco mais o verbo saltar do que o verbo pular. Mas, depois, há diferenças regionais, mesmo em Portugal. Na minha região, tenho a impressão de que ainda usamos bastante o verbo pular, se compararmos com a região de Lisboa, por exemplo.


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias WSE y Alentugano por la respuesta.
Un saludo cordial.


----------

